# Strich animieren in After Effects



## cine1 (27. September 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich bin blutigster Anfänger in After Effects. (gleichmal gesagt)

Also ich habe ein Landkarte und auf der soll sich eine Linie von A nach B durch ziehen.

Ich habe das Bild als eine Ebene. 
Ich weiß, wie ich den Pfad festlege.

Aber, denke mal die Linie muss eine eigene Ebene sein- ? (welche Art, wie mach ich das?)

Wie stelle ich die Eigenschaften des Pfades ein (Linie, Liniendicke-farbe)
Wie animiere ich den Aufbau der Linie?

Da ich schon oft gelesen hab, dass nach so etwas gefragt wurde, aber nie eine simple Anleitung dabei war, frag ich euch ob ihr eine kennt, habt oder mir es beschreiben könnt.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2007)

Hi,
also erstmal gehört diese Frage in das Aftereffects Forum.
Soviel ich weiß kannst du in AFX keine Linien erstellen. Was du warscheinlich gemacht hast ist eine Linie mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zu erstellen. Das Pfadwerkzeug ist aber eher für Masken und Pfadanimationen gedacht.

Also erstelle dir zwei Ebenen in Photoshop oder Illustartor. Die eine mit einer Landkarte die andere mit deiner Linie dann beides in AFX laden udn die Linie durch Verwendung einer animierten Maske Stück für Stück einblenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mreball (28. September 2007)

Meinst Du etwa so?:
http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/AfterEf...WS3878526689cb91655866c1103a9d3c597-7c66.html
Ansonsten gibt es, wie immer, hier sehr viel:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Strich+animieren+in+After+Effects&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## chmee (28. September 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...ayato-web-18-ort-des-peitschenden-lichts.html

Nimm und verstehe den ersten Teil des Tutorials 

mfg chmee


----------

